# Club thieves!



## spiders_wood (Sep 1, 2006)

Really funny anecdote guys!

When I was in South Africa on a business trip I decided to shoot a few holes on a local golf course. Got a few birdies and was on the 17th when I noticed some local rustlers going up to the people on the green and stealing their clubs to melt down and sell. I managed to hide behind a bunker til they passed, but realised I wouldn't be able to get off the course as they were also blocking the entrance. I looked around and saw cows grazing on the grass and came up with a plan! I took my £1,500 set of clubs and wrapped them in a Safeways bag and went up behind a cow. I cunningly inserted the bag into the cow's anus, all the way up like farmers do with their whole arm then walked towards the exit with the cow. The rustlers didn't suspect anything and I got out with my clubs in tact!

The only problem was they smelt of grassy-cowshit afterwards!

Anyone else got any golf/rectum related stories?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

That made me laugh...


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

You have a nice way of wrapping a golf story around your cow anus fetish.


----------



## TurtleWoods (Sep 4, 2006)

*Laugh out loud!*

Oh my goodness... I can't imagine what the cow thinks about now when it sees a bag of clubs...


----------

